# Worms And Eggs?



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a sanchezi in a 75g tank. I have been feeding the fish frozen thawed tilapia. And I have treated the tank with praziPro. I also do 50% weekly water changes and I only leave the food in the tank for a few hours.

A few days ago I noticed a thin pink worm about an in long crawling on the glass. And today I noticed these round clear egg sacs that look like little bubbles with eggs in them. Any idea what this is and should I be concerned? Thanks for your help.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not sure what it is but I would definately remove the worm next ime you see it and syphon out the eggs.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's a new one to me...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> I'm not sure what it is but I would definately remove the worm next ime you see it and syphon out the eggs.


 i agree. Try to physically remove them or even squish them if you can. What is your water chemistry at? specifically ammonia, no2 and n03?

My thought is it could be a dying parasite that the prazi pro made leave the sanchezi, but im not totally sure. I doubt it is anything good though


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

greatwh1te said:


> I have a sanchezi in a 75g tank. I have been feeding the fish frozen thawed tilapia. And I have treated the tank with praziPro. I also do 50% weekly water changes and I only leave the food in the tank for a few hours.
> 
> A few days ago I noticed a thin pink worm about an in long crawling on the glass. And today I noticed these round clear egg sacs that look like little bubbles with eggs in them. Any idea what this is and should I be concerned? Thanks for your help.


The egg sacs sound like snail eggs.
Worms might be nematodes.
make sure you are getting old food from take and stay current on water changes and gravel cleaning.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> I have a sanchezi in a 75g tank. I have been feeding the fish frozen thawed tilapia. And I have treated the tank with praziPro. I also do 50% weekly water changes and I only leave the food in the tank for a few hours.
> 
> A few days ago I noticed a thin pink worm about an in long crawling on the glass. And today I noticed these round clear egg sacs that look like little bubbles with eggs in them. Any idea what this is and should I be concerned? Thanks for your help.


The egg sacs sound like *snail eggs*.
Worms might be nematodes.
make sure you are getting old food from take and stay current on water changes and gravel cleaning.
[/quote]
true i was thinking he saw the thing with the eggs, but snail eggs are like a slimy trail mayby an inch x 1/4" with little bubble specs in it. Usually in a couple days you will see little specs outside of the slime in close proximity to it as the snails move away from it. If you have plants you may still want to get rid of the eggs.


----------

